# JSF Seiten schnell durchsuchen



## kossy (13. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin gerade erst neu in das Thema JSF eingestiegen und arbeite mich derzeit in ein historisch gewachsenes System ein. Dieses besteht aus mehreren JSF Seiten, welche wiederum ein Teil ihrer Daten aus verschiedenen Klassen erhalten, die quasi "darunterliegen".

Worum es mir nun geht ist folgendes: In den JSF Seiten stehen innerhalb der value Attribute häufig Bezeichner wie "nachricht." oder nachricht.objektA." oder "largeentitie.".

Ich suche mir häufig innerhalb der JSF Seiten einen Wolf, wenn es darum geht, die darunterliegenden Klassen möglichst schnell zu finden (denn innherlab der JSF Seite sind diese leider meistens nciht zu erkennen und wenn man in Eclipse nach dem Bezeichnernamen selber sucht, wird man meistens leider auch nicht fündig).

Gibt es einen Trick / eine Vorgehensweise, wie man schnell innerhlab von JSF Seiten zu seinem Ziel kommt?

Grüße und vielen Dank!
Kossy


----------



## tagedieb (13. Jul 2012)

Du könntest in Eclipse nach dem Methodenname suchen

[CRTL]-H -> Java Search
Seach String = getNachricht
Search for Method

--> Search


----------



## Veit (13. Jul 2012)

Oder du installierst die JBoss Developer Tools in Eclipse dann kannst du mit [STRG] + linke Maustaste direkt aus der JSF-Seite auf die dahinterliegende Bean zugreifen.


----------



## kossy (20. Jul 2012)

Hallo nochmal !

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Also ich tue mir immer noch sehr schwer dabei, über die JSF Seiten herauszufinden, was sich nun genau hinter ein solchen Aufruf als Methode Expression bspw. verbirgt: 


```
messages.validTime
```

Da leider die JSF Seiten selbst keine Deklarationen dieser Variablen "messages" besitzen, fällt es mir nun schwer zuzuordnen, was sich genau dahinter verbirgt. Ist das eine Klasse oder Methode und ist es eine Klasse wie genau ist diese im komplexen System benamt (über die Suche findet man leider überhaupt nichts zu "messages"), d.h. die Variable muss für irgendeine andere Klasse stehen, die eben nicht Message zu zu heisst und hier ist eben die Frage, wie ich das schnell herausfindne kann, denn derzeit gleicht die Suche in einem komplexen system eher nach der Suche einer Nadel im Heuhaufen.

Grüße und Danke !
Kossy

//EDIT 
Ich nutze Eclipse


----------



## Veit (20. Jul 2012)

Entweder ist es eine Bean die dahinter liegt oder (durch den Namen wahrscheinlicher) handelt es sich aber um ein als Ressource eingebundenes Property-File. Ich nutze die gern für die Mehrsprachigkeit von Anwendungen und um Beschriftungen schneller ändern zu können.

Wenn du in der JSF-Seite nichts dazu findest, guck mal in der Faces.config nach so einem Eintrag:

<resource-bundle>
  <base-name>com.fpm.itemlist.web.ResourceBundle</base-name>
  <var>message</var>
</resource-bundle>

Die entsprechende Datei findest du dann in den in den Java-Ressourcen des Projektes.


----------

